# Black Locust Burl



## rdabpenman (Jan 30, 2013)

On a Chrome Vertex Click Parker Ballpoint.
I'm really getting to like these with the nice solid, noise free click mechanism.
Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool,applied 10 coats of Med CA Only my way and buffed with extra fine steel wool to knock down the high gloss finish.

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03114.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03117.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC03119.jpg

Les


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 30, 2013)

I really like that one - Nice Job


----------

